# No AF after abandoned cycle, feeling frustrated!



## JFizz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi all, 

I had my second attempt at ICSI in September, but only produced one decent follicle so the cycle was abandoned before egg collection. It's now been 39 days since my last AF and i'm feeling so frustrated  . I have got used to the fact now that nothing goes to plan and I can't control things but I just want to come on so that I can plan my next cycle. I have done 2 pregnancy tests and they have both been negative. 

Prior to IVF my cycles were so regular, can't help feeling that i'm just damaging my body with all these drugs. Anyone else wait ages for AF after their cycle being abandoned? xx


----------



## angie1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi jfizz. Think we've spoken b4? Jus wanted to say don't worry. My cycle was abandoned in June but my period after initial bleed was well over 6 weeks! However this month was bang on time. Am sure everything will settle down once the drugs r out!x


----------



## JFizz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Angie, 

Yes I do remember you. I have had some spotting today, so hoping after 6 weeks AF is on her way. So frustrating having treatment cancelled half way through isn't it. When are you planning to try again? x


----------



## angie1 (Sep 14, 2012)

I was meant to b starting 2day but got a call yesterday eve saying my Amh bloods hadn't cone back so cnt  did them last week and asked at the start of abandoned cycle if I needed it n told no. So frustrating as waited 3 months 4 an appt due to consultants being on hols n now they close 4 over a month 4 refurbishment! Am thinking of changing clinic but fear it'll just delay things more. Am sure urs will b quicker but yes the waiting is a killer! ESP when uv not got thru a cycle!


----------



## JFizz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no that sucks! I need some tests repeated so i'm hoping to get them done soon, you get one thing sorted and another thing runs out. So annoying that you asked and they didn't tell you. Will your clinic also be closed over xmas? If AF is on her way I won't be able try again next month as egg collection might fall to close to Christmas and they are closed so I will have to wait until January now. On the plus side can enjoy a few drinks. Don't change clinic that will take ages. I feel like I've been doing this forever and not even had a whole cycle! Hopefully we will both get a bit further next time. xx


----------

